

MMS comes to Google Voice - gregcohn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/06/google-voice-finally-supports-mms-on-att-sprint-and-nearly-100-other-carriers/

======
kolev
At last (not that I care personally), but it was one thing separating Google
Voice from real numbers and now it's perfect, plus, it means Google Voice is
not dead. I only wish they had a webhook API of some sort so that I can handle
phone calls programmatically.

